# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Jeux de Société : Space Hulk, Death Angel mon amour...

## Medjes

Nouvelle découverte dans notre topic Une semaine Un jeu : Yo-Gourt vous propose de découvrir un jeu tout en finesse, Space Hulk, Death Angel.
 Comme vous pouvez le constater rien qu’avec le titre, "Hulk de l’Espace, Ange de la Mort", votre but n’est pas d’amasser le plus grand nombre de marguerites afin de nourrir Zoé, la gentille brebis. Non, là, on est plus parti sur de l’exploration de vaisseaux bourrés d’aliens généreusement dotés en matière de griffes, dents, et toutes autres saloperies destinées à réduire les humains en pulpe sanglante. L’avantage, c’est l’énorme armure exo-squelette des gentils humains, qui eux réduiront les aliens en pulpe "ce-qui-leur-sert-de-sang"-lante.
 Death Angel a l’avantage de ne pas prendre trop de place, car il s’agit d’un jeu de cartes, non pas à garder en main, mais dont une partie composera le vaisseau dans lequel les joueurs évolueront, tandis que l’autre partie définira les aliens rencontrés, et un certain nombre d’actions et d’effet. Alors après, plus le jeu avance, plus il prend de place, bien sûr. Faut peut-être eviter ça pour le trajet en TGV, mais partout ailleurs, une partie peut rapidement être mise en place : il s’explique rapidement, et on peut toujours l’avoir au fond d’un sac.
 Ce jeu est coopératif, ce qui pour une fois, empêchera certain de  traiter les autres joueurs d’enfoirés de tricheurs en fin de partie si on a perdu. Là, à la place, si on perd, on perd tous ensemble, et on pourra alors dire que cette fois, ce n’est pas parce que les autres ont triché, mais parce qu’ils jouent mal, nuance…

 Je vous laisse découvrir ce jeu d’ambiance et poser vos questions au Sergent Yo-Gourt, qui se fera une joie de vous expliquer comment exploser quelques culs aliens, si vous n’avez pas peur d’y laisser votre botte et un bout de jambe aussi, probablement…

 (Photo prise à Geekopolis, malheureusement, j'ai oublié le nom du stand - Un Space Marine taille réelle)

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Flaya

Je possède ce jeux, et il est très bon en effet.
Jouable de 1 à 6 joueurs (oui oui on peut soloter...)

Est ce que quelqu'un sait ce que valent les extensions?

----------


## Rekka

Je m'insurge! La photo n'est pas un Space Marine de 40k mais un Marine de Starcraft ce qui est totalement différent!  ::P:

----------


## Yo-gourt

J'ai les extensions mais pas pas vraiment testé. Les extensions Marines 1 et DeathAngels ajoutent de nouveaux binômes de Terminators, donc encore plus de possibilités et de synergies possibles. Le pack mission 1 ajoute...des lieux de mission. Enfin le pack Genestealers ajoutent plein de saloperies visqueuses et des persos Tyranides (la limace rouge, des lictors...)pour rendre le jeu encore plus dur.

----------


## Kypper

Quel est l'intérêt de sa version en cartes alors qu'il existe la version plateau ?

----------


## Medjes

Peut être que tu n'as pas besoin de te trimbaler tout le plateau sous le bras et que la version carte est plus pratique ?

----------


## reveur81

> Quel est l'intérêt de sa version en cartes alors qu'il existe la version plateau ?


Ce n'est pas du tout le même jeu ?

----------


## tergat

Je n'ai strictement rien compris aux règles, ni les 2 malheureux compères avec qui j'ai voulu essayer. C'est l'histoire d'un jeu, tu poses des cartes mais tu sais pas pourquoi, si tu veux savoir faut lire 60 pages  ::(: 
Genre tu sors la boite à l'heure de l'apéro et ton repas du soir tu le prends le lendemain, sans la satisfaction d'avoir pu disputer une partie  ::(: (
Y a pas de figs et c'est écrit trop petit.

----------


## reveur81

> si tu veux savoir faut lire 60 pages


Faut lire les règles pour tout savoir ? Ouais, dur.

----------


## Bah

> Faut lire les règles pour tout savoir ? Ouais, dur.


C'est à ça qu'on reconnaît un jeu de merde.

----------


## ERISS

> Faut lire les règles pour tout savoir ? Ouais, dur.


Le livret de règle est mal agencé, en plus ya pas de clé Steam alors forcément ça plaira pas.

----------

